# Moving my Collection!!!!



## Driftpr (Jan 19, 2019)

*Not easy task to move this bicycle....*


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2019)

I feel your pain. 

A year ago I had to move out of a 20 x 32 unit that was crammed full of schit. Bikes, boxes of bike parts, rolls of new carpet, Pallet rack, a car and trailer, construction equipment and tools, hardware, some D-Select lumber, 2x10's etc. They gave me a month to clear out and it took me all that time doing it on a part time bases during the weekends. This was the forth time I had to move all this schit starting  2011.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jan 20, 2019)

its a hassle and stuff gets damaged. took a couple months to move all the stuff. a buddy stored the collection at his house. moved a couple bikes at a time. it was a pain.


----------



## Driftpr (Jan 20, 2019)

Oh yes, I try to do all my moving with blankets so little damage!!


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 23, 2019)

We don't own this stuff...it owns us


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2019)

Not seeing any Colsons in there, so just stack 'em as high as they'll go to maximize the limited space in the U-Haul.


----------



## Driftpr (Jan 23, 2019)

Boris said:


> Not seeing any Colsons in there, so just stack 'em as high as they'll go to maximize the limited space in the U-Haul.



Jaja never stack my bicycles... my Schwinn are well kept!!!


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 28, 2019)

I will probably have to move this in the near future !!!


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 28, 2019)

Suddenly I’m not feeling so bad about my own hoarding problem!


----------



## Driftpr (Jan 28, 2019)

Sambikeman said:


> I will probably have to move this in the near future !!!
> 
> View attachment 939634
> 
> ...



*I need one of those in my collection *


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 21, 2019)

*Trying to organize and make some more room for my Bicycles.Not easy task.











*


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 22, 2019)

I am at a crossroads with my bikes. Over the last 10 years I have collected, reconditioned, restored , traded , sold , given away old Schwinns  and enjoyed every minute of it . I have all ways kept my bikes at home as I vowed never to pay to store my hobby. Now I am at a point where I love my collection as it is but I have lost interest in the hunt. 
My Stingrays don't compete with the others I see on this site. I have some very nice middleweight Schwinns , but I don't ride as much as I used to and I feel like the bikes own me . I have other things I would like to do with my garage space, but I cannot let go. I guess I should start getting rid of Parts and Projects and take it from there.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 23, 2019)

Wow lots of beautiful bikes !


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 23, 2019)

I want to thank everyone who posted pics so I can show my wife that I am reasonable in my collecting...


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 26, 2019)

*I took some time today to put up some more bicycles...


















*


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2019)

I am not the only hoarder !


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow, just wow!!! Building up those arm muscles huh?


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 27, 2019)

*oh yes it gets little heavy going up the latter!!!!!*


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 27, 2019)

That green Hornet is "To Die For".


----------



## rusty_apache (Feb 27, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> *I took some time today to put up some more bicycles...View attachment 955417
> View attachment 955418*
> 
> *View attachment 955419*
> ...



I’m getting vertigo looking at these!


----------



## Driftpr (Mar 26, 2019)

*Doing some arrangements every time I can since I moved to organized but it’s a hoarding problem!!! A good one jajajj!!!!











*


----------



## Driftpr (May 1, 2019)

*Took out a few for some cleaning...


*


----------

